# Wago 750-841 mit KL3228



## romi78 (8 Januar 2011)

Hallo an alle Wago 750-Nutzer

Ich habe eine 750-841 Steuerung möchte aber dort ein Beckhoff *KL3228 8xPT1000 Modul verwenden, aus Platz und Kostengründen.
Hat das schon jemand an laufen?

Danke
*


----------



## gravieren (8 Januar 2011)

Hi

Hast du schon eine Ahnung, wie du den Sensortypen auswählen willst  ?


PT1000, Ni1000, PTC


Das erfolgt normalerweise mit dem Beckhoff-Tool.


P.S.  Was kostet die Klemme  ?



Mal so zur Info/Nachdenken:  http://www.spsforum.de/showthread.php?t=34166
(Wenn schon Beckhoff ärger hat, wird es wohl mit dem Wago klappen ? )



Gruß Karl


----------



## romi78 (10 Januar 2011)

Hallo

Ich möcht PT1000 einsetzen

Meines Wissen funktioniert die Klemme mit Beckhoff  einwandfrei

Die Klemme bekomme ich viel billiger als eine Wago mit 4 Eingängen
Genaue  Preisangaben kann ich noch nicht machen.

Interesant für mich ist ob die Klemme unter Wago funktioniert den so billig ist sie doch nicht :smile:


----------



## MSB (10 Januar 2011)

Wer will das schon so genau wissen, ob akurat diese Klemme an Wago funktioniert,
außer jemand ders probiert hat, natürlich.

Aber warum dieses Risiko eingehen,
dann kannst du auch gleich noch einen Beckhoff Controller nehmen und gut is.

Beim Heim-Automatisierung-Basteln ist das sowieso egal, welche Steuerung verbaut ist,
und als Kunde würde ich einen derartigen Mischbetrieb aus div. Gründen ohnehin nicht akzeptieren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ghosty (10 Januar 2011)

Hi,
einen Mischbetrieb habe ich bisher noch nicht getestet.
Hab gesehen damit das Thema Wago und Beckhoff hier schon mal diskutiert wurde.
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=10571

Aber da würd ich auch lieber auf den Beckhoff-Controller zurück greifen, wie von MSB schon beschrieben.

Gruß


----------

